# Final Fantasy XIV: Stormblood im Wertungsspiegel - hat es WoW überholt?



## Bothkar (2. Juli 2017)

*Final Fantasy XIV Stormblood im Wertungsspiegel*

 

PC Gamer 92%:

http://www.pcgamer.com/final-fantasy-14-stormblood-review/

 

Destructoid 9.0 von 10:

https://www.destructoid.com/review-final-fantasy-xiv-stormblood-442923.phtml

 

Metascore 90 / User: 9.0:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-4/final-fantasy-xiv-stormblood

 

IGN (US) 9.2 von 10:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PwCo3pEB5Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Im Vergleich IGN WoW Legion 9.1 von 10:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2WuklJFGqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Und ich finde das mittlerweile zurecht - volle Server und Warteschlangen geben dem Recht. Mittlerweile hat FFXIV für mich einen riesigeren Umfang / Content auch abseits des PvM Geplänkels - ob Housing, Gold Saucer Casino (Triple Triad / Minion Tower Defense Game / Chocobo Racing) , Public Quest Events, Job Class Quests, Endlos Randomized Dungeons (Palast der Toten) mit dem Einsatz von speziellen Items (Verwandlungen etc.).

 

Dem seither bestehenden Job-Class-Change System, um die Story nur ein einziges mal mit einem Charakter durchlaufen zu müssen. Boss Fights, die teilweise so over the top inszeniert sind, dass sie seinesgleichen suchen.. *Jede Klasse hat nun ihr eigenes UI und Gameplay* Mechanik, was dem angestaubten "oldschool" MMorpg Kampsystem eine frischere Note gibt:

(Auswahl an UI's - nicht alle Klassen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Das sind alles Dinge für mich, dass FFXIV mittlerweile zu dem runderen und (wenn auch nur leicht) frischeren MMorpg Gesamtpaket als WoW macht. Vom Umfang des Addons und was danach noch bis zum nächsten Addon im 3 Monats-Takt immer an Story, dungeons und Raids reingepatched wird ganz zu schweigen.

 

Man könnte sagen, was WoW/Blizzard damals gemacht hat : zu kopieren und zu optimieren. Das haben die fleißigen Japaner mit FF14 gemacht und mit eigenen "freakigen Ideen" unterbuttert. Auch wenn ich dem Addon jetzt auch nicht unbedingt 90%+ geben würde, da es ebenso Standard Filler Quests beinhaltet, aber im Vergleich zu dem, was es auf dem MMorpg markt gibt.

 

Dann gehört es wertungstechnisch für mich -mindestens- genau dort hin wo WoW angesiedelt ist (siehe Videos oben).

 

 

LG - My 2 Cents


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2017)

Dein Enthusiasmus in Ehren. Aber du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

WoW ist fast 13 Jahre alt. FF XIV noch keine 4 Jahre.
WoW hat inzwischen sechs Expansions. Stormblood ist die zweite Expansion und noch keinen Monat online.

Ist klar, dass da die Server noch voll sind. Passiert beim Release von WoW Expansions heute auch immer noch. Vor allem wenn du bedenkst, dass FF XIV "nur" ca. 65 Server weltweit hat, während WoW über 600 Server weltweit bereitstellt.

Wenn du in der Zeit zurückblickst, wirst du feststellen, dass WoW's zweite Expansion "Wrath of the Lich King" einen ähnlichen Hype und ähnliche Wertungen erhalten hat. IGN 9.0, MetaCritic 91%, etc. Selbst Legion erhält noch 9.1 bei IGN, 90% PC Gamer, 88% bei MetaCritic, usw.

Also von "überholen" kann hier mMn nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Dazu müsste FF XIV erst mal genau so viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, wie WoW.

My 2 Cents

PS: Thread ins richtige Forum verschoben.


----------



## Bothkar (2. Juli 2017)

Dein Enthusiasmus in Ehren. Aber du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.

WoW ist fast 13 Jahre alt. FF XIV noch keine 4 Jahre.
WoW hat inzwischen sechs Expansions. Stormblood ist die zweite Expansion und noch keinen Monat online.

Ist klar, dass da die Server noch voll sind. Passiert beim Release von WoW Expansions heute auch immer noch. Vor allem wenn du bedenkst, dass FF XIV "nur" ca. 65 Server weltweit hat, während WoW über 600 Server weltweit bereitstellt.

Wenn du in der Zeit zurückblickst, wirst du feststellen, dass WoW's zweite Expansion "Wrath of the Lich King" einen ähnlichen Hype und ähnliche Wertungen erhalten hat. IGN 9.0, MetaCritic 91%, etc. Selbst Legion erhält noch 9.1 bei IGN, 90% PC Gamer, 88% bei MetaCritic, usw.

Also von "überholen" kann hier mMn nicht wirklich die Rede sein. Dazu müsste FF XIV erst mal genau so viele Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, wie WoW.

My 2 Cents

PS: Thread ins richtige Forum verschoben.

 

Der WoW/Blizzard Fanboyism hits hard 
 

 

Ich habe sicherlich schon weit vor WoW MMorpgs gespielt. Aber hier mit dem Argument zu kommen, nur weil WoW älter ist oder die größere mediale Aufmerksamkeit (und das 1. MMorpg für die meisten war) bedeutet dies nicht, dass es zum -heutigen- Stand den besseren Inhalt mittlerweile bietet, wenn man das NEUE WoW Addon mit dem Aktuellen FFXIV addon vergleicht.

 

WoW: Legion ist Ende 2016 rausgekommen und nicht 2005. Und auf diesem Standpunkt kann man beiderlei Addons inhaltlich sehr wohl miteinander vergleichen. Und wenn wir schon mit der zeitlichen Schiene kommen: Es ist heutzutage schwer für ein MMorpg , besonders P2P heutzutage noch fuß zu fassen. und dass dort FFXIV so erfolgreich im Gegensatz zu hochkarätigen Marken wie "Elder Scrolls" und "GW2" sich behaupten kann bedeutet das wohl, dass es qualitativ (und d.h. wertungstechnisch) vieles sehr gut macht.

 

Und da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen wie du magst. Inhaltlich und qualitativ hat es für mich  WoW überholt.. Und wenn man sich die Wertungen anschaut wird dies in gewisser Weise gestützt.
 

Ciao.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Juli 2017)

Das hat mit "WoW/Blizzard Fanboyism" ziemlich wenig zu tun. Ich gehöre persönlich zu denen, die Legion recht bescheiden finden, weil es in dieser Expansion mehr als offensichtlich wird, dass Blizzard den Spieler so lange wie möglich bei der Stange halten und ihm die Abogebühren aus der Tasche ziehen will (Stichwort "Time gate content"). Und mit den Mythic+ Änderungen in Patch 7.2.5 bin ich auch nicht einverstanden. Ich mache regelmäßig mehrere Monate Pause und spiele hauptsächlich noch wegen Freunden und Raid-Gilde zZt wieder aktiv.

Wenn, dann könnte man dir "SE/FF XIV Fanboyism" vorwerfen. Denn deine bisherigen 6 Beiträge polarisieren stark und zielen mit der Art und Weise ihrer Gestaltung und Forenwahl darauf ab, Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen, gegen WoW zu hetzen und zu provozieren.

Ich habe dir einfach ein paar nüchterne Fakten genannt: WoW und FF XIV geben sich beide nicht viel von der Wertung her. Dass es Warteschlangen gibt, ist nach Release einer Expansion normal, auch heute noch bei Releases von WoW Expansions. Vor allem wenn die Anzahl der Server fast um einen Faktor 10 geringer ist: FF XIV ca. 65 Server (Realms) weltweit. WoW ca. 600 Server (Realms) weltweit.

Und mir persönlich ist es egal, ob du FF XIV, WoW, TESO, GW2, Darkfall, ... oder Hello Kitty Online ganz toll findest. Jedem das Seine. Das einzige was hier unschön ist, ist die Art und Weise deines Auftretens und deine Hetzerei.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2017)

Mein MMO ist das Beste!

Nein, meins!

Neeeeiiiiin meins!

Neeee neee meeeeeins!


----------



## AGXX2 (2. Juli 2017)

Muss auch sagen das FF 14 meiner Meinung nach WoW deutlich überholt hat Gründe dafür sind für mich:

-Klassen /Jobs sie sind Einzigartig und gut ausgebalanct und die Japaner scheuen sich nicht vor neuen Klassen.

-Samurai und Redmage vs Dämonenjäger, hier gewinnt bei mir der Samurai +Speilmechanik des Jobs ++++ Coolnis faktor mit Katana XD

-Primae fights wie immer sehr schön wünschte in Wow Würde wenigstens der Endboss mal so zu geltung kommen

-Music hier ganz klar FF wärend ich in wow spätestens nach den 1 Patch die music ausmache weil ich sie langweilig finde lass ich sie in FF an.

-Endgegner hier ist es bei mir unentschieden da Zenos genau so gut als Bösewicht rüberkommt wie mancher aus WoW

-Grafik bei den Punkt gibts bei mir keine bewertung da es mir einfach egal ist.

-Berufe KLARER Sieger wieder FF da WoW die Berufe mit Legion einfach verhunzt hat.

 

Meine Wertung wäre 9.5 von 10 Bin zufreiden Geld wars wert.


----------



## Bothkar (3. Juli 2017)

Und mir persönlich ist es egal, ob du FF XIV, WoW, TESO, GW2, Darkfall, ... oder Hello Kitty Online ganz toll findest. Jedem das Seine. Das einzige was hier unschön ist, ist die Art und Weise deines Auftretens und deine Hetzerei.

 

Meine Hetzerei? Sorry wer fängt denn hier damit an zu "argumentieren" ,,Ja WoW habe mehr Server usw. und deswegen ist es ja besser"? Wenn dem so wäre, wäre CoD der beste Shooter der Welt. Weil eines durch die omnipräsenz der Medien sogar bei nicht-Spielern bekannt ist (viele wussten davor nicht einmal was MMorpgs sind), hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.

Und dann mit daher geschwurbelten Argumenten "aber ja, das eine spiel ist aber älter.. von daher kann ja FFXIV nicht mindestens genauso gut sein oder "aufgeholt" haben. Das müsse ja dann erstmal genauso alt werden". FFXIV besteht ganz genau genommen schon seit 2010, seitdem hat es drastische Entwicklungen durchgemacht und mit Stormblood auch noch einmal mehr weiterentwickelt als zuvor.

Und das hat dann ebenso wenig damit zu tun, wie WoW mit dem 2016er Addon sich bis *heute entwickelt hat *und ebenso auf welchen stand FFXIV mit Stormblood *heute* ist. Für mich ist das daher ein absolutes "nicht-Argument", weil man sonst nichts finden woran man sich "aufhängen" kann.

 

Ich meine "überholt" im Sinne von inhaltlich, und das wird gestützt vom internationalen Wertungsspiegel. Denn mir geht es ziemlich gegen den Strich, dass hier scheinbar immernoch 90% der Spiele News über WoW geschrieben werden (jaja anderes wird nicht gelesen, wen wunderts, wenn man zu einem WoW Magazin verkommt) oder so zu tun als sei WoW das oberheilige beste was das Genre immernoch zu bieten hat.

Für mich strengt sich WoW / Blizzard in diesem Punkte einfach nicht mehr an , bzw. reicht nicht mehr daran heran.

 

Und btw.. *hinsichtlich Spielerzahlen*, weil das scheinbar so ein "wichtiges Argument" eines guten MMorpgs für dich ist (Eher als Argument zu nutzen, wenn man keine weiteren Argumente mehr hat, warum Spiel XY ja nicht so gut sein soll):

 

Ich bin den FF14-Census gerade mal durchgegangen, dieser geht auf "aktive Charakterveränderungen im Lodestone" der letzten 30 Tage. Das macht bie Final Fantasy 14* im Juni ca. 3 Millionen aktive Charaktere*. Final Fantasy ist ein Spiel das sich kaum lohnt zu twinken aufgrund des Job Change systems - niemand tut sich bei einem Twink und jedem Addon  60> Stunden Story von neuem an. Daher sind hier *aktive Charaktere zu 90% = aktive Spieler* - da alle Jobs von einem Charakter gemacht werden können.

Es gibt einen WoW Zensus der das gleiche Macht, nur ohne die Asiaten. Der kommt auf 1,5 Millionen Spieler. Rechnen wir also nur die Asiaten bei Final Fantasy weg. Das laut Zensus knapp 900.000 also aufgerundet 1million sind.
Kommen wir auf ein Verhältnis von 2m FF14 zu 1,5m WoW Charakteren.
Twinken ist in WoW weit verbreitet, in FF14 nicht.. also ist die Tendenz zu gunsten Final Fantasy 14.

 

 

Und da es mir eigentlich viel mehr um das inhaltliche ging.. der durch die Fachpresse scheinbar durch den Wertungsdurchschnitt gut gestützt wird. _*Mir ging es viel mehr darum aufzuzeigen*_, dass dieser Wertungsbonus zugunsten Blizzard / WoW, welches inhaltlich nicht mehr zu bieten hat als ein Stormblood langsam aber sicher auf den "Müllhaufen der Geschichte" gehört. Denn ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Stormblood (weil kein Blizzard drauf steht) die Wertung eines "Legions" hier nicht einfahren wird.W

Wofür es meiner Meinung nach einfach keinen Grund mehr gibt.

 

Und btw, da ja im Westen und in diversen Blättern scheinbar eine generelle "Asia" - "Japanphobia" herrscht mit Vorurteilen, hier mal eine aktuelle nette Doku von FF14 hinter den Kulissen, was die Entwickler selbst so denken über den Entwicklungsprozess von FF14 in der Vergangenheit. Und man sieht, wie sehr bewusst sie sich den Community Reaktionen sind und vor allem, wie sehr sie sich den Allerwertesten in der Vergangenheit aufgerissen haben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xs0yQKI7Yw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Juli 2017)

Meine Hetzerei? Sorry wer fängt denn hier damit an zu "argumentieren" ,,Ja WoW habe mehr Server usw. und deswegen ist es ja besser"?


Du solltest noch mal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Ich habe nirgends auch nur ansatzweise erwähnt, dass eines der beiden Spiele besser oder schlechter ist. Wenn das das einzige ist, was du aus meinen Texten heraus liest, solltest du vielleicht mal deine rosa Brille absetzen.

Denn dein Verhalten und Auftreten hier ist respektlos. In jedem deiner Beiträge vergleichst du FFXIV mit WoW. Du lobst FFXIV in den Himmel und hetzt gegen WoW und diskutierst verbittert zu Gunsten der Überlegenheit von FFXIV, als ob für dich sonst was davon abhängt.

Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Hier gibt es schon einige andere Themen zu FFXIV von anderen Usern - und die sind weitaus konstruktiver und sachlicher verfasst, als deine.

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt: Mir persönlich ist es egal, was dir oder anderen gefällt. Ich würde dich hier genauso zur Vernunft ermahnen, wenn sich deine Beiträge auf Hello Kitty Online oder ein anderes Spiel beziehen würden, statt auf FFXIV.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2017)

Meine Hetzerei? Sorry wer fängt denn hier damit an zu "argumentieren"
 

 

Mit "Hetze" meint Spectrumizer wohl unter Anderem, dass du bereits zum zweiten Mal das dafür gar nicht "zuständige" WoW-Unterforum für deine Lobeshymnen auf Final Fantasy XIV gewählt hast, ganz im Bewusstsein dessen, die dortigen User darauf aufmerksam zu machen (und zu "bekehren"?) wie viel besser Final Fantasy XIV ist (was, wenn es denn so ist, keinerlei dergestalte "Werbung" deinerseits im Unterforum des "Mitbewerbers" bedürfte).


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2017)

Ach... Falls es jemand übersehen hat:

 

http://www.buffed.de/Final-Fantasy-14-A-Realm-Reborn-Spiel-16140/Tests/Stormblood-Review-Wertung-1232270/ (91%)


----------

